# brown or silver tabby?



## Milky_way (Aug 30, 2015)

Or a bit of both? She looked more silver when younger but its looking more like a traditional tabby in colour now. What do you think?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

She is such a sweetie! Id say a bit of both! I just love Tabbies! Cats can defo change colour from kittens as Popcorn was more white, black, grey and silver when she was born but now has orangey yellow fur on her face and body! My old cat Saffia was born more silvery but got brown undertones as she grew!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The Inhibitor (silver) gene usually becomes more apparent as a cat grows older. For example, a smoke cat can often be mistaken for a normal self cat when young. It is possible that the brown tones that show more as a kitten grows are what are called rufus polygenes and these can make the agouti parts of a tabby coat appear more brown. The black part remains the same.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Brown tabby, a 'bad' brown (for a show cat) can have a grey undertone to the coat, but it's completely different to silver.


----------

